# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مهلت دوم ثبت نام کنکور کی هست؟

## 9000000000

سلام استاد یه سوال داشتم مهلت دوم ثبت نام کنکور کی هست؟ ایا من میتونم بعد از  امتحان اون درس هایی که افتادم  ثبت نام کنم؟

----------


## haghft

هم الآن میشه هم دور دوم ثبت نام ها میشه
آخه الآن اون دسته که دارن \یش می خونن و ثبت نام می کنن معلومه که خرداد می افتن یا نه؟
اونا بیافتن تا شهریور فرصت دارن پس اونایی هم که دی امتحان میدن فرصت دارن

----------


## 9000000000

واقعا من افتخار میکنم مشاورهایی مثل شما دارم

----------


## .:G.3.N.3.R.4.L:.

> واقعا من افتخار میکنم مشاورهایی مثل شما دارم


بلی
دوست عزیز لطفا از کلید تشکر نیز استفاده فرمائید :18:

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> سلام استاد یه سوال داشتم مهلت دوم ثبت نام کنکور کی هست؟ ایا من میتونم بعد از  امتحان اون درس هایی که افتادم  ثبت نام کنم؟


سلام. منظور شما رو متوجه نمیشم. اگر محصل هستید و دارید پیش میخونید که هیچ مشکلی وجود نداره و اگر هنوز دیپلمتون کامل نیست و درس یا دروسی رو نتونستید پاس کنید ، باید در نوبت دوم ثبت نام کنکور اقدام به ثبت نام کنید.

----------

